# Maglite 6D Best Mods - LED conversion and Bezel etc..



## wakesnowb (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, :wave:I am new to this forum but have done quite a bit of research. Still I am not satisfied on my LED options so reaching out on here. I have an old 6D Maglite that I want to convert to an awesome LED torch. I would like it to be over 600 lumens and capabilities closer to 1000 lumens would be better. A drop in solution would be best because I am not very privy to soldering anything although I am open to ideas. It seems I have two real options: 1) The Malkoff Cree XP-G2 or the TerraLux MiniStar31M-EX. I like the idea of the Malkoff device because I heard they are made very well but it only puts out 300 lumens. If I had a smaller flashlight I could then get one that puts out higher lumens but this is all they offer for the 6D lights and they are never in stock. So that leaves me with just the TerraLux as my only option. Should I get this one? The light can't be focused, right? It also seems that there has been no innovation in these LED technologies over the past 2-3 years. Is there a difference between the TerraLux MiniStar31M-EX and the TerraLux MiniStar310M-EX that is readily available on other sites? Do I have any other options?

So what do you guys think I should do with my 6D Maglite? Get the TerraLux since it appears to be the brightest one available? Anyone have any suggestions on other drop-ins? I have seen this one on DealExtreme.com: 6*Cree Q5 WB 5-Mode 1200-Lumen White Light Drop-in but I can't find out if there are any user reviews or if it is any good. I also don't know if it would be a simple drop-in or not. The dealextreme lights do not tell me if it will work with my flashlight voltage or not so I am completely unsure about those drop-ins. 

Your specific LED drop-in opinion is appreciated. Let me know if you know of any other options, newer tech the better.

Aside from the LED I was thinking on getting a new bezel. Do you think it is worth it? Are they simply just for breaking stuff like glass? I was thinking about the XCape Talon bezel because it looks cool. I think the glass breaking end cap might be overkill since I am not traveling with this huge light in my car but what do you think? Any other accessories I should consider? Anywhere sell a tail light? Thanks in advance. -Noob

Links: http://www.xcapecap.com/products.html
http://terraluxportable.com/product/tle-310-m-ex/
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/drop-...g-lite?zenid=cd41f05fb2b6e7889fb580c44b3f2e2e
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/6-cree...in-led-module-52-7mm-42mm-8-4v-max-65153#open


----------



## fivemega (Oct 8, 2014)

*You can google search for 3XML drop in at top/left of this page.*


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

Try the Malkoff website. (Malkoffdevices.com) Click on the Maglite tab. Gene makes some awesome upgrades for the 6 D Maglite. On sale right now too.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the initial responses. The 3 XML drop in that is being offered is intriguing. I did not realize this was an option out there. Any idea what the projected lumens on that would be. Since my Maglite is a 6 D cell it appears to need the 8.4V version. The information seems a bit limited as I can't find a review on it but I take it this doesn't have a low/med/high setting? Can you focus it with the ring?

RT Chevy - I like the Malkoffs a lot however the 6D maglite version is only 300 lumen and sold out.... Do you think the 300 lumen Malkoff is still better than the Terralux 310 with its multimode 1000 lumen? 

Ideally there would be a powerful Malkoff 1000+ lumen with high/med/low but that does not exist!


----------



## fivemega (Oct 9, 2014)

wakesnowb said:


> The 3 XML drop in that is being offered is intriguing. Any idea what the projected lumens on that would be. Since my Maglite is a 6 D cell it appears to need the 8.4V version. The information seems a bit limited as I can't find a review on it but I take it this doesn't have a low/med/high setting? Can you focus it with the ring?


*If your plan is using 6 rechargeable D cells, output lumens is 1200
There are many other 3XML modules which they claim higher output but I don't have experience with them.
They come with single mode, 3 modes and 5 modes.
KD has many 8.4 version and DX has many 12.6 volt version.
This is another option.*


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 9, 2014)

Question: Do you care what the run time is? Also, how will you carry or store the light? I have bought and made quite a few Mag mods. fivemega has some super nice options as already mentioned. I just caution you about the run times on some of these super powerful rigs you are thinking of. Also, if you get some of the super crenelated bezels you need to be cautious how you carry them. They will chew up a interior of a car, or if you store it in the pocket of a truck door, it will chew into that too. But, they sure do look cool! lol 
I have found you draw down to hard on some D cells, they get hot and die fast! On one mod, I had them vent in the light! I got a bit carried away. So now, I like the fivemega battery holders and run some AA eneloops. I ended up picking up some used ones from a member. The work super well. 
I do a quite a few mag mods for friends, I do the Malkoff drop in and put some epoxy glow powder around the led. Works super well. And easy for nonflashlight folks to handle. lol 

Here are some links to my favorite fivemega pieces:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?208294-Stylish-M*g-quot-C-quot-SS-Wide-Tail-Cap
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...il-Cap-McClicky-Switch-By-Fivemega&highlight=

Anyways good luck.


EDIT: I am trying to find the thread where the guy makes a nice strap out of para 550 cord. I did that and it makes it super easy to carry & hold. Very important, because if I were to drop mine, it could slice a little persons toe off! Worth noting: someone told me to check your local laws regarding the bezels. He is in law enforcement and stated that some of them could :


apparently
as likely as not
as the case may be
assumably
believably
dollars to doughnuts


doubtless
expediently
feasibly
imaginably
in all likelihood
in all probability


like enough
maybe
most likely
no doubt
one can assume
perchance


perhaps
plausibly
possibly
practicably
presumably
presumptively


reasonably
seemingly
to all appearances
 Be considered a weapon.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 9, 2014)

i would reccomend malkoff, it is one of the few drop ins that is designed right, with proper heatsinking. DX modules not only not made to transfer heat right, but very often have brass pill, which is a horoble choice as thermal conductor. whatever lumens they clam, is a led lumens under perfect conditions,which are nowhere to be found in such lights. (in reality output will drop fast due to bad heatsinking) not to mention, nowadays if you driving leds to max you realy want to use copper direct path stars. aka, sinkpad or noctigon. that is if you are concearned about performance and lifespan of your build, if not so much, go for dx drop ins, they are easy to "stick into" maglight, and will work, if you drive them at 50% or less, you might even get away with poor heatsinking. if you do not leave the light on for hours.

never mind, i just checked malkoff site, xml d mag drop ins are not available. terralux seems like a good option, i have old type, tle 300 for years now, use it a lot, and it still works as it did first day, it is also made to dissapate heat, in the maglight, just have to follow instructions on installing it, if you do it wrong you will hurt heatpath., but it is easy to do right.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 9, 2014)

@Str8stroke
I definitely care about run time and realize the high power torch will drain the batteries quick and they will heat up. This is why I would like to figure out an easy way to make it a 3 mode light, High, med, low. I would run it on low or med most of the time but when I want to impress my friends I would click the high button. As far as usage goes, not too concerned about the practical use of carrying the light around with a crazy bezel because this light is too big for me to carry around in my car, the weight might affect my fuel mileage lol. This is more of just a badass light I want to create to have around the house. Keep it behind my couch or under my bed in case I want to check anything out in the middle of the night. Shine it in the backyard every once in awhile. Take it camping. That kind of stuff.

What does that epoxy glow powder do? This is the first I have heard of it. Do you just put a little ring around the LED to make it look cool by glowing when the light is turned off?

I initially was not planning on using rechargeable batteries. Should I? Will some 3 XML only work with rechargeable?

When looking at dropins that do not specify maglite 6D, do I need to simply make sure it is 8.4V? Seems like all of them might have heat issues other than the Malkoffs that are low lumen and out of stock.

@alpg88
Thanks for your response as well. Sounds like you recommend the Terralux for what I am trying to do. Does it make a humming sound? Ideally it would not make noise


Anyone have any experience with lighted tail caps? I saw someone made one before and thought it was pretty cool to have an alternate lower lumen led glow light as an end cap to light up a room for a long period in a power outage.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 9, 2014)

mine does not make any sound, but mine is old version, 1 mode, it is drivers that use PWM to change modes that make noise, but not all. however i've read few reviews on new terralux drop in, and i did not see anyone complaining about humming sound, people do complain that new version has wider beam than old ones.
i actually have few of those glotoob lighted end cups, i like them i instal them on lights that use with li ion, since you might end up in a dark when batteries drain, and protection kicks in, so i have aux light. they use their own buttton cells, there is a steady mode, and flashing, they can run up to 30 hours according to spcks, i personaly never timed them,


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 14, 2014)

The Malkoff devices are back in stock. Only the Cree XP-G2 300 lumen for the maglite 6 D. Should I go with that or the Terralux?

I think I am ruling out the DX, KD, and 3 XML options because they do not seem to have multi-modes and I do not want to run on high all the time and drain the batteries.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 14, 2014)

The Malkoff should outperform the Terralux in every way.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 14, 2014)

Yup, the glow goes around the LED, and when you turn it off, it has a really cool after glow. If your trying to impress your friends, this is a must have! Order the V10 Ultra Glow GREEN, Get the GREEN!!!! It glows so much brighter. Trust me on this one. Then grab some clear 5 min epoxy at the store. Practice your mixes. Too much powder and the heat will make it fall off due to not having enough glue to hold. Too little, and you are not gonna maximize the glow. I cut straws to mix it and apply it. Be very careful not to get it on the led. I like to put a tiny drop of Frog Lube on the led its self. That way if I do get some on it, it won't stick. 

Ok, Malkoff 3-6D is what I use. It will impress people. That is what I run. I do those for a lot of folks. Keep in mind you need to cut the reflector to make it fit. Its easy to do with a hack saw or Malkoff sells one. But its so easy to cut. Also remember you loose some of the focus capabilities with the drop in. It still moves, just not so much. 

To impress, get the crenelated bezel. Everyone trips out on it. It is sharp looking and sharp feeling! lol 

Busta cap has a neat tail too for like $18.

If you want more?? Buy you a custom rig from Old-Lumens or fivemega. Old-Lumens rock!! I have a few of his. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?177320-Old-Lumens

I would also recommend doing the braided spring mod if you have solder skills. 

Never done the lighted tail caps. That does sound neat and fairly easy.


----------



## CMAG (Oct 14, 2014)

Check out CPF user Jayrob he mods Mags will sell a complete light or parts not a drop in but the results are worth it


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 14, 2014)

CMAG, thanks. Thats the other I was trying to remember. 

here is a link to his profile

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?36574-jayrob

I also forgot to say, a Ultra Clear lens is nice too.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions. Sounds like the Malkoff is the way to go even though the 6D version does not have the output of the 3D version. I do like the crenelated bezels and the glow powder sounds way cool. Do you recommend a brand for the bezel? I am thinking xcape but by no means tied to it. I will mess around with the glow powder. Wish the blue was as good as the green because I like the blue way better but the performance of that V10 probably outweighs the color choice. I was also thinking about making a glow ring between the bezel and the body like these: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?262832-FS-Custom-GITD-O-rings

I am undecided about the end cap. Leaning towards the xcape glass breaker one but I might also just leave the standard end cap and not buy anything for it. This is a big maglite to begin with so I don't think I will ever stand it upright for the lighted tail caps (might be a bit wobbly). So far I am looking at this set up:

1) Malkoff 300 lumen drop in
2) Crenelated bezel (brand still undecided)
3) Glow powder around the LED
4) Create a glow ring as a bezel o-ring
5) Tail cap stock (still undecided)


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 15, 2014)

Glow ring, yup, I forgot to add that. You will have to try that out. Good idea. I have a few rings, never put them in. The reason is I got them from China and they don't glow worth a crap. lol I need some real high quality ones. I didn't check that link you posted. Those are likely better than the ones I found. 

I will try and take a picture of one of the older mags I did the glow job to. It was my first attempt. I did it to a terraLux I had laying around. Took me some time to figure out how to make the power lay down evenly. That way the glow is consistent. By the way, the Malkoff totally smokes the Terralux single led rig. 

One cool thing I found used was a silver bezel that had holes drilled in the teeth that you could fill with glow powder epoxy. Maybe some other member could chime in as to who made those. It is old, the glow has faded. I am going to clean it out and add some fresh green. 

One more long dissertation on V10. GET THE GREEN!!!! lol I have tried the blue and a few others. They work ok, but not even remotely close to how well the green works. Also, order 2 small bags. You will find yourself looking around the house to find stuff to make glow. So far for me: light switches, dehumidifier power button, keys, doorbell, various tools, I filled the tails, and the ovals of the clips on several flashlights, cell phone charger end, and more I can't remember. I have used the hole in a CD as my temp. I grabbed a bunch of coffee stirs and straws from fast food joint and used them as mixers & applicators. 
Oh, I have used super glue, and ultra clear epoxy. One brand that works pretty well is Loctite. It dries mostly clear. It has a slightly yellow hue. I can barely tell.

Remember if you want the powder to look clean & shinny, don't touch it to see if its dry. It will leave a finger print. Let is sit several hours.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok green for sure. The bezel with the holes in it sounds pretty cool. Thanks for the tips on how to use the powder. Appreciate it.

Dang, the Malkoff drop in is sold out AGAIN. Apparently I have to be super quick ordering it once it comes back in stock.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 15, 2014)

I notice that the glow powder has different micron sizes. Does it matter? Think I need a small one to fit in the glow ring tube?


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes small. Mine looks like dust. Well, dust that glows.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 16, 2014)

wakesnowb said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions. Sounds like the Malkoff is the way to go even though the 6D version does not have the output of the 3D version.



You can always use 2 dummy cells but the other option is to fashion the batteries into a 3s2p and use the XM-L dropin. 


```
+---        <--- positive
| +---+
| |   |
| |   |
| |   |
| +---+
| |   |
| |   |
| |   |
| +---+
| |   |
| |   |
| |   |
| +---+
|   ----+   <--- negative
|  ===  |  <----- separator
+----   |   <--- positive
  +---+ |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  +---+ |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  +---+ |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  |   | |
  +---+ |
    ----+  <---- negative
```


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Floppy,
I like the idea of the XM-L dropin but do not want to sacrifice the runtime by using 2 dummy cells. The other option you just gave is pretty far over my head. I am such an amateur with this stuff. Does that require some serious soldering and rewiring?


----------



## onetrickpony (Oct 17, 2014)

I can make you a semi dropin, but you'd have to modify the switch. Or, you could send it to me, or find somebody else you'd want to do it. Somebody around here had a true dropin with proper heatsinking I remember from a while back, I'll see if I can find it.

Found it, mac's customs, but he's currently awol, apparently the website is down and he's trying to catch up on orders.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 19, 2014)

wakesnowb said:


> The other option you just gave is pretty far over my head. I am such an amateur with this stuff. Does that require some serious soldering and rewiring?



No, I initially did it with aluminum foil and masking tape. The only problem was taking it out every time meant having to rebuild the battery pack each time so at the moment I have used insulated speaker wire riveted (well stapled) to some washers. I was going to get some magnets to solder the wires to instead but haven't done that yet.

With this set up, you'll get a lot of runtime even from alkaline batteries, but it is really really heavy.


----------



## wakesnowb (Oct 30, 2014)

Just thought I would give an update. I decided to go with the Malkoff Cree XP-G2 drop in. I cut the stock bezel and dropped it in. Seems to work well and lights things up a lot better than previous. I also got the xcape talon bezel.

Now my next challenge is the nifty glow ring. I purchased 1/4 ounce of V10 green glowinc. and I originally bought a small silicone hollow rubber tube. I do not know the mm size of it but when I cut it and tested, it created a large gap between the bezel and the base. It would not screw all the way down presumably because the tube is too large. Now I cant even get the bezel to start to screw down further indicating the tube is too large. Thought it would work but apparently it wont. I ordered the 2mm hollow rubber tubing by Beadsmith used for jewelry making and hopefully that will work better. Waiting for it in the mail!


----------



## CMAG (Oct 30, 2014)

:thumbsup: Can't go wrong with Malkoff products.


----------

